# Is it possible to alter the Biocube Filtration Set Up once it's running?



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

I just filled my tank with water, added live sand and rock and I'm waiting for the cycle to finish but I wanted to know: Is it too late to add a media rack to the back of my tank? I want to purchase one but I'm worried that since I started with the bio balls already i'm stuck with them

If it is possible for me to add a media rack, should I add the rack and leave the balls on the side for extra support of just get rid of the balls entirely?


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Yemil said:


> I just filled my tank with water, added live sand and rock and I'm waiting for the cycle to finish but I wanted to know: Is it too late to add a media rack to the back of my tank? I want to purchase one but I'm worried that since I started with the bio balls already i'm stuck with them
> 
> If it is possible for me to add a media rack, should I add the rack and leave the balls on the side for extra support of just get rid of the balls entirely?


you can but i was told its useless.it will eventually turn into a nitrate or trite factory and thats bad.better off with a sump.also adding and taking away a filter in a tank with live rock wont make a difference besides maybe the water getting dirty.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Agreed. Take it off all together. Its not needed. The Live Rock is yiur water filtration. When in doubt, add a skimmer to the system. Mechanical filtration just becomes a system headache with reguards to water quality.


----------



## Yemil (Jul 23, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Agreed. Take it off all together. Its not needed. The Live Rock is yiur water filtration. When in doubt, add a skimmer to the system. Mechanical filtration just becomes a system headache with reguards to water quality.


So your saying once I receive the Media basket I can go ahead and completely remove the bio balls without a problem? I read online that the bio balls are part of your filtration and taking them out all at once can cause some sort of chaos in the tank. I plan on having the media basket with filter floss, purigen, and chemi-pure elite.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Yemil said:


> So your saying once I receive the Media basket I can go ahead and completely remove the bio balls without a problem? I read online that the bio balls are part of your filtration and taking them out all at once can cause some sort of chaos in the tank. I plan on having the media basket with filter floss, purigen, and chemi-pure elite.


yes you can and you are also right.bio balls is for a fish only setup or fresh water.see when you use bio balls you dont really need the live rock same way for the other way around.better off just not useing the bio balls and useing it as a sump and add a skimmer.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

This all depends on how long your tank has been up and running. If it new, there will not be a problem. I'd yiur tank ha been up and running longer than 2-3 monthsl then yes, there will be an issue. You would be removing Ntrate Bacteria fromthe system all at once, and thus creating an imbalance in bacteria. So if its been up and running for awhile, take them out gradually. If its new, take em all out at the sme time, so you give the bacteria time to grow in the Live Rock itself. Then set up your media trays.


----------

